# Water Depositors



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, anyone able to point me in the direction of a place that does fibreglass water depositors? Looking for at least 10,000l

Prefer to trade in my exisiting 10,000l for a larger one but will buy an extra one if they don't trade


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Donz, it's Deposito(s) and most builders merchants stock up to 15 cu. mtr as standard. Why not buy another 10 cu.m and link them?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

space mainly - where the current one is sited it would be easier to have a larger one rather than add another to the end/side (will make the most of the space it's on rather than use up the turning point we have) but as I say will do if I have to - presume it could just be linked with hose then could still use the same pump if I add another one on?

Have you any idea of price on 10,000l tanks at all? Current one was already here so only just beginning my investigation.....thanks


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

You can put them below ground or above, I presume you want an above ground one?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes - I currently have a fibreglass cylindrical one


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Donz,

This link might help, a firm in Barcelona Skywater - Aprovechamiento agua lluvia · Depositos pluviales

Or Google the word *Aljibe*


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

donz said:


> yes - I currently have a fibreglass cylindrical one


Like this?

10000 Litros - Depósito / Cuba de agua potable vertical para superficie - SolarTienda - Energas Renovables, Videovigilancia e Iluminacin LED, placas solares, material trmico y elico


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes similar. My neighbour has just told me they bought 2 in the next town just recently for €1000 each so will head down there I think as they make them to order


----------

